

Ask HN: What accounting software would you recommend for startups? - cruxr


======
jtchang
Xero.

------
7Figures2Commas
Startups don't need accounting[1].

[1] [http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119350/amicus-app-how-
tec...](http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119350/amicus-app-how-tech-
investors-are-failing-due-diligence)

